# All the VAG-com codes for CC



## sderfiny (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there a link that lists most of the tweaks (custom or factory) one can do to our CC's using VAG-COM? I'm sick of searching for each and every mod indivudally and not knowing if its going to work or fail. Basically just looking for a list of proven mods all in one place (on one page). Thanks


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

sderfiny said:


> Is there a link that lists most of the tweaks (custom or factory) one can do to our CC's using VAG-COM? I'm sick of searching for each and every mod indivudally and not knowing if its going to work or fail. Basically just looking for a list of proven mods all in one place (on one page). Thanks


Their Web Site (RossTech) has a Wiki. They only list it under Passat which is nearly identical VAG wise.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)

There is also a Forum just for VAG on VWVortex.com

Which is probably the best source of info and a place to ask

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?510-VAG-COM-Diagnostic-Forum


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

sderfiny said:


> Is there a link that lists most of the tweaks (custom or factory) one can do to our CC's using VAG-COM? I'm sick of searching for each and every mod indivudally and not knowing if its going to work or fail. Basically just looking for a list of proven mods all in one place (on one page). Thanks


The quick answer is no...at least that I could ever find.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

instigator31 said:


> The quick answer is no...at least that I could ever find.


Perhaps for your 2012 the answer is no but that does not necessarily apply to all years of the CC.

Since VW is constantly changing their electronics scenario based on vendors and cost factors, you will just have to wait for Ross-Tech to come up with fixes for your model year.

I am 100% satisfied with the availability of mods from Ross-Tech for my 2009 VR6 CC.

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## sderfiny (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks! found the ross-tech list and was exactly what i was looking for :thumbup:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

sderfiny said:


> Thanks! found the ross-tech list and was exactly what i was looking for :thumbup:


Could you point me to what you found, still struggling to find a list.

Thanks,


----------

